# New York Institute of Photography



## Sarah_13 (Dec 29, 2006)

This school is a kind of mail in school where the professors send you books and video tapes and audio tapes. All trying to explain how to take different pictures. You take the pictures and mail them in so they can be crituqued and then the teacher mails you back an audio tape of what needs to be fixed and you continue until you get it right. What do you think, is it a scam?


----------



## neea (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Sarah

I dont think it's a scam but it is really very expensive (approx $900US).
I signed up a while ago but changed my mind when I seen the price.

I have a friend that finished and really all she has to show for it is a stack of books and a 'press pass'.

If I could afford it maybe one day I would but in the meantime I find it just as effective to read books from chapters, read articles online, and talk about photography with the great folks here that all know more than me:hug:: 

The only reason I'd do it really is to put on my webpage 'Graduate of New York Institute of Photography' or something like that.


----------



## Glen C (Dec 30, 2006)

It's not a scam. I was thinking of signing up a few years ago but when I read some reviews it seemed a little outdated. It's not the "New World of Digital" anymore. Mind you the basics never change but you don't need to plunk down a thousand bucks to learn them. If you have the time and money I'm sure it would be fun. I went with an online course that was excellent and cost about $100 five years ago. You can buy some nice gear for a grand.


----------



## neea (Dec 30, 2006)

Glen C said:


> I went with an online course that was excellent and cost about $100 five years ago. You can buy some nice gear for a grand.



Do you remember what this course was through?
I've been wanting to take something... something legit.

And yes the NYIF does seem a little outdated.
I've skimmed through the books my friend has and they appear VERY old school.
But again... the basics are the basics whether it's film or digital.


----------



## Cuervo79 (Dec 30, 2006)

I agree, I took it and besides getting the basics most of it is pretty outdated. it comes with videos too, but for the price you're better off looking at books and surfing the web. There's a part I didn't do and it was sending work via mail for it to be critiqued and later they gave you a diploma.

I learned the basics, wich in my opinion is allot more than everyone thinks, but some things you need to learn elsewhere like forums, magazines, etc.


----------



## mimartin (Jan 1, 2007)

I actually enrolled in this school when I first started my business.  I had a friend that was over half way done with the courses and she loved it.  I thought that it would be a good thing for me since I'm pretty much a beginner so I signed up.  I got thru the first lesson and told them that I didn't want to do it.  I would take the money and use it for equipment, buy a couple of books on photography (you'll learn more than from NYIP), and stay active on a forum.  I've learned more online from other people than anything else.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 1, 2007)

Photography is really a "hands on" artform.  You are better off doing than reading about it.  That's not to say that learning the technical side of it isn't important.  You can probably learn more from a community college basic photography class, or by joining a local photography club.


----------



## TheCatch22 (Jan 2, 2007)

DIGITAL MATT RULZ!


----------



## TJersey41 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,

I took the NYIP course about 3 years ago-it took me just about a year to complete it. I found it very comprehensive and learned a tremendous amount from it.  It was allot of money (about $600 after discounts) and the course materials were a bit dated, but still very valid (I shoot film.)  Since then, the school has added new digitial courses but I've not seen those materials or taken those courses.  Based on my experieince, I would not hesitate to recommend the school for someone who is interested in ALL aspects of photography and wants to learn as much about it as possible. 

TJersey41 (Tom)


----------



## BAB (Jan 12, 2007)

Digital Matt said:


> Photography is really a "hands on" artform. You are better off doing than reading about it. That's not to say that learning the technical side of it isn't important. You can probably learn more from a community college basic photography class, or by joining a local photography club.


 
I would agree with your statement, but would ask isn't there some value in having to complete specific assignments and having them critiqued.  You would of course get that at a community college, but would be constrained by completing your work within a semester.  I understand that with NYIP, one can complete assignments at one's own pace within reason.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 12, 2007)

BAB said:


> I would agree with your statement, but would ask isn't there some value in having to complete specific assignments and having them critiqued.  You would of course get that at a community college, but would be constrained by completing your work within a semester.  I understand that with NYIP, one can complete assignments at one's own pace within reason.



In a community college course, you still have to complete specific assignments, and have critiques.  My color photography course (at the local comm college) was so difficult.  I had a project due every week.  That's exposed, developed, printed, and mounted.

In my opinion, you get more benefit by having time contraints to complete your work, (in the real world, there are deadlines), and you also benefit much more from a face to face critique with your peers, vs an email or forum post.  I would encourage everyone to participate in a real critique with one's peers.


----------



## theusher (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow, I'm kind of bummed to see everyone thinks this course isn't worth the money.(but glad I read this) As far as I know there aren't any community college courses I could take around me. I was seriously thinking about doing it because they had a special for $650 until Jan 31st or so. Maybe you guys are right though, books would provide the same insight I guess.


----------



## BAB (Jan 17, 2007)

theusher said:


> Wow, I'm kind of bummed to see everyone thinks this course isn't worth the money.(but glad I read this) As far as I know there aren't any community college courses I could take around me. I was seriously thinking about doing it because they had a special for $650 until Jan 31st or so. Maybe you guys are right though, books would provide the same insight I guess.


 
Perhaps then in your case since you say there are no community college courses near you, that a course like NYIP would be a good choice.  While there is a great deal of value in reading books that you can purchase at a fraction of the cost or borrow from the library and then using good ole trial and error, there is also great benefit in having your work reviewed and critiqued by a working professional.  NYIP I am sure is not for everyone, but it has value and is a good program with a lot of experience in this sort of training.  It is up to you to determine if it is worth the investment for you.


----------

